# The Perfect Caturday



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Me and my cats on the perfect Caturday.










Anyone else have cat pictures they'd like to post?

-Jeremy


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I do not see a picture.  I was all excited for kitty pictures!


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry, Jessica! I'm not sure what happened. It seems to be working now.

-Jeremy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jeremy C. Shipp said:


> Sorry, Jessica! I'm not sure what happened. It seems to be working now.
> 
> -Jeremy


Looks like the access key that is used in the URL has expired. Your browser probably has the image cached, so you still see it while the rest of us don't.


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Arg, sorry about all the problems!

Can you all see it now?

-Jeremy


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep! That is adorable!! Your cats are so cute.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jeremy C. Shipp said:


> Arg, sorry about all the problems!
> 
> Can you all see it now?
> 
> -Jeremy


There they are.


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks so much, Jessica! Thank you for the help, NogDog. 

-Jeremy


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

Awww, haha your cats are adorable. I love pics of kitties


----------

